# How much did you guys spend on your maltese?



## wannabeamaltesemom (Jan 16, 2009)

I am trying to get a general estimate on how much I will be spending.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (wannabeamaltesemom @ Jan 16 2009, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707602


> I am trying to get a general estimate on how much I will be spending.[/B]


A well bred male from a reputable breeder starts around $1000. I'd say $1500 to $2000 would be average. For females, starting at $2000+.

A well bred dog from a reputable breeder is worth the initial investment. You may get a "deal" on a puppy from a BYB or mill but end up paying it back and then some later down the road.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I paid a $50 donation for my Daisy. A $50 donation for Lulu. $50 for Henry, and $100 for LBB.

My first Maltese was Jops. She was free, from a BYB. Her heart surgery was close to 5K.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I made a $200 donation to my local animal shelter for Hunter.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Deb and Mandy are so right. Eloise came from a BYB via a pet shop - her medical bills came to well over $10,000, not to mention the heartache
of losing my beautiful baby at only six years from a congenital liver condition. Bonbon comes from a "top tier" breeder and cost $3,000 - she is
healthy so far, but the vet said yesterday that she might have problems with her teeth at a fairly young age. Any dog can get sick, but you run
a much better chance of getting a healthy baby from a good breeder, and paying up front. 

And by the way, Eloise cost $3,000 too - it was a "good" pet shop!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Pet quality boys $1200-1800. Show quality boys $3000 and up.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*Mia is a Chrisman Maltese,* who is one of the top tier breeders. She was $3,500. Mia is healthy, beautiful, and has all the qualities (temperament, personality, socialization skills) that I was looking for in my perfect little girl. Needless to say, I highly recommend Chrisman Maltese. :wub: :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Hubby got Sophie from a byb/broker for $800 - so far so good on her health, but we do see possible surgery on her knees in the future. We lucked out - her litter mate was a mess and last time I talked to his grandmother they had spent thousands on heart surgeries, etc.

Annie's fee from the rescue was $100 reduced to $60 (I did give them the $100) because of all of her medical problems that cost me loads of money - with meds, doctor visits, treatments within the first few months I was already about $1500 in if not more. But, I knew all that going in and....

they are both priceless to us.

I'd like to dream that next time I 'd go with a top tier breeder, but I know I would definitely go with another rescue.

Linda


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi came from a reputable breeder and was $2500 :brownbag: And has no health problems so far and is one of the most gorgeous maltese pups I have ever seen(not that I'm trying to brag!) LOL :biggrin: 

My first pup was $1200 from a byb/puppymill. She had health issues when we got her but got worse and her liver and other organs started to shut down. She died 2 1/2 months after I got her. We spent 2000+ on her vet bills alone at three different hospitals in VA.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

That depends- are you talking about the initial purchase or the health care, etc. I would make sure to go with a reputable breeder as health issues can cost alot if you do not do your home work upfront. I have spent 20k on vet bills with my 3 because i did not do my homework upfront like you are so that is a good thing for you. I learned about these groups after my dogs had health issues and wish i learned about them before so i knew what a backyard breeder and puppy mill puppies in pet stores were. Look into pet insurance and make sure to ask about what is prohibited for purebred dogs as they do not cover everything on purebreds in most cases as they exclude what the breed is susceptible too at least vpi does as i checked thoroughly with them but there are some others out there that cover more things. 


I rescued my maltese from petfinder.com and she has only had gum issues but other than that she has been very healthy and a great pet. Rescue is also a great option. I paid $350 for her through the rescue as they had spay her before i received her. Her being a rescue has been my healthiest and i have a yorkie from a backyard breeder and a boy yorkie from a pet store so we are running a study here -lol so far the rescue is winning but she is from a reputable breeder I have found and why she is so healthy


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree that it depends on who you go to for your maltese. Even the range for top tier breeders can vary throughout the country...but like everyone else stated anywhere from $1500 up from a reputable breeder for a puppy. Benny came from Chrisman in PA and I paid $2500, and Emma came from Marcis in Florida and I paid $3500 for her....plus I had to fly to Florida from NJ and fly her back with me. Both my breeder experiences were exceptional though and I wouldn't have changed anything. I have seen other high calibur breeders charge more and also charge less....so it really just depends....what you are looking for...puppy, rescue, retired show dog, etc. If you are going to pay top dollar than I would just urge you to really research who you go to. We all know there are crazy people who advertise "tea cups" and are puppymills w/a website who have the nerve to chage $3000 and up! There's a petstore not far from my house that sells "designer" dogs for over $2000!!!! It's disturbing what comes up when you just search maltese puppies in a search engine! :angry: Just do your homework...and use SM as a guide...this a great place to read and learn! Good luck in your search!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I actually found an advertisement from a "breeder" selling "teacup" Maltese that just flat made me ill. They were advertising puppies that were supposed to be 2 lbs full grown and selling them for $12,000 and above. The smaller the higher the price. I can't even begin to imagine the health problems people were getting along with these poor babies.

The breeder I got my two from typically charges $1,500 for males and $2,500 for females. I felt very comfortable with her prices and the quality and health of her dogs. I did not feel these prices were too high at all.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup came from a byb/broker and i think she was around $600? so far, no major health issues (knock on... laminate wood-like-substance), and while to look at her, she is far from the breed standard... 
...you couldn't put a price on her personality or temperment. 
i truly, TRULY lucked out. 

depends on what you're looking for in a pup and what you're prepared (and willing) to deal with in the future of the pup. i took (what i now know to be) a HUUUUUUUUUUGE risk. and lucked out tremendously.

not a popular answer, but i thought i'd share my story anyway. i will have it deleted if someone finds it "offensive" and not supportive of the popular "top" breeders in/around/related to maltese on this site.


----------



## norcalgal (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi wannabemaltese mom. 

I am hoping to add a little maltese princess to our family in late spring/summer. I've decided to go with top tier breeders and got myself on several waiting lists for this summer. What really concerns me is the lack of required health testing by the American Maltese Association. For a breed that is notorious for having minor to really major problems with liver, a notice that a lot of top tier breeders don't do the Bile Acid Tests on their breeding adults. Breeding to a breed standard is a must, but don't the breeders want to breed for health as well? I am seriously considering incurring an extra expense of flying out to get my puppy out of state, but to go with a breeder that does health test.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (NorCalGal @ Jan 20 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710187


> Hi wannabemaltese mom.
> 
> I am hoping to add a little maltese princess to our family in late spring/summer. I've decided to go with top tier breeders and got myself on several waiting lists for this summer. What really concerns me is the lack of required health testing by the American Maltese Association. For a breed that is notorious for having minor to really major problems with liver, a notice that a lot of top tier breeders don't do the Bile Acid Tests on their breeding adults. Breeding to a breed standard is a must, but don't the breeders want to breed for health as well? I am seriously considering incurring an extra expense of flying out to get my puppy out of state, but to go with a breeder that does health test.[/B]



Unfortunately health testing is relatively new for Maltese the guidelines are still changing. There are also those who chose to say "my dogs are healthy, I have no problems" and ignore the new information. Many are also being told by their vets incorrect information on what bile acid results mean...it is still a big can of worms.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Ellie came from a BYB and she was 600 cash. She has many health issues and I have spent around 8000 to date. Her current meds and tests run over 1000 per year, she will be 5 in February.

Cathy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie came from a pet store and I paid $1500 - which of course was split between the retail store, the broker and the <strike>breeder</strike> puppy mill. He's five years old and still healthy, thank goodness.

Abbey came from a small breeder and I paid $1200


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella came from a BYB and she was $325. At 4 and 1/2 years old she's a healthy girl besides her allergies. If I ever have another dog I'll look at rescues. Some of the rescues I've seen are gorgeous and have really changed my way of thinking. I'd love to get a pup from a reputable breeder I just don't know if that will ever be in the cards for me.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

We donated $300 to the rescue for Queso Blanco. Our rescue was
Shitzhu's & Furbabies in CT and they were great.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

reputable breeders start at 800-3000 for a boy, girls start around 1500-4500 i think. good luck finding your perfect furbaby.


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

My baby was 2000.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Abby came from Laureal a showbreeder and her cost was $3000.00 plus shipping. Maddie is from Pashes another show breeder and she was also $3000.00 plus shipping. I have had no problems with either.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

All of mine are from Aria Maltese in Central CA - near Oakland, CA
Everyone has gotten the range of prices ..
But Scout & Grace were FREE (relatively speaking)! Grace is a retired Champion .. so retired from Aria's breeding program - she will be 6 (I think) in April. She is in perfect health. Scout was on hold to see if she was going to show him - so he was over a year old. You pay for spaying/neutering and transportation - I had to fly out to pick everyone up - as Aria does not ship her pups as cargo. So taking on retired dogs is another route to go! 
Older pups - (you can see Tonia's advertisement on Rhapsody Maltese) - are often times sold at reduced cost (NOT always). 
So do your homework! Call breeders and ask about retirees, older pups - and that might be a way to get a Maltese. Rescue is another wonderful way to go as well. 
Best Wishes for a successful search.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I paid $2,000 for each of my girls. My breeder is Cheryl Filson and both girls are from the Chrisman line. I would advise you to use a breeder from the AMA list.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Both Toy and Cosy came from a top show breeder. 
I always say I paid a dollar two ninety eight
for each of them, but their breeder will quote you another price. :biggrin: 
Both have been healthy and happy typical maltese at 5 and 3 yrs of age.


----------

